# So... What does eeveryone think of the new SW SOLO?



## Museum_Fab_Omaha (Mar 14, 2012)

Sherwin Williams just started carrying "Solo" this in Omaha. I was wondering what people think of of it. Is it an answer to BM Aura?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

This product? http://www.painttalk.com/f2/sw-solo-semi-gloss-16172/ I dont know of any SW products that compare to Aura


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Museum_Fab_Omaha said:


> Sherwin Williams just started carrying "Solo" this in Omaha. I was wondering what people think of of it. Is it an answer to BM Aura?


My understanding is that Solo vs. Aura is like apples vs. oranges. I've heard that its kind of an upgraded version of ASE, but I have yet to try it. I know some of the guys here have tried it and really liked it.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have used solo for many years when people did not want oil on trim. I still prefer oil but thats me. Honestly it is the best waterborne enamel I have ever used. Some on here use it exclusively and swear by it.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Still don't have it in my area. I'm told it's coming very soon.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

No,solo is like a closer to a souped up ase.Unofficially I believe the new product Emerald is an answer to Aura.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The Solo isnt bad, but I still feel that Pro Classic WB is a better product.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

JP's google+ site has a review of Solo. Just mentioning.....


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

My SW rep told me emerald is comparable to aura. He gave me a couple gallons today to try out but haven't got around to it. Solo isn't out around my way yet.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Its in the 40-ish price range, which is tough, because Muralo Ultra is hard to beat!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Not out in my area. I'm looking forward to trying it. I also to think Muralo Ultra is nearly impossible to beat at the $40 price point.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Solo but yet so high!:whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> The Solo isnt bad, but I still feel that Pro Classic WB is a better product.


Try the industrial 0 voc enamel. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> I believe the new product Emerald is an answer to Aura.


Lol :lol:


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> Emerald is an answer to Aura.


I wish it really was.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol :lol:


Does my site name throw you off,that you think it's that hilarious? Well hi,my name is David and I'm a person. What I meant is that I believe (emphasis on the "I") that the company (SW) has heard back from the field and believe that they can improve on duration as our top tier architectural product ( I.E. hide, finish, application.etc) so they came out with a new product. Naturally SW is still marketing duration as equivalent to Aura. I also believe that a Sales organization is going to claim a superior product when it is competing with another highly esteemed paint company such as BM. I have not tried this product myself but I am having a rollout next week with it and hope to try it on my home by the end of the month.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> I wish it really was.


 Their paints can even compete with Behr Ultra.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Their paints can even compete with Behr Ultra.


You can't even compete with certapro.I like general assumptions too.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> You can't even compete with certapro.


There was no need to go there :-(


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Their paints can even compete with Behr Ultra.


JP is using HD corporate funds to hack PT accounts. Rents was first on the list


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> JP is using HD corporate funds to hack PT accounts. Rents was first on the list


get a job dude !!!


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> There was no need to go there :-(


Were all grown men.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> get a job dude !!!


 
Current job: drinking beers, watching stanley cup finals, in an intermission. Got fired yesterday though thanks dog. Cant take a joke?


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> Current job: drinking beers, watching stanley cup finals, in an intermission. Got fired yesterday though thanks dog. Cant take a joke?


HAHA,I like your style, my current job: drinking a bell's two-hearted ale, watching the okc vs s.Antonio game,messing with PT members, and having my wife yell at me for being glued to my phone.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> Current job: drinking beers, watching stanley cup finals, in an intermission. Got fired yesterday though thanks dog. Cant take a joke?


You're watching the finals???? That makes like 12 people in the country watching lol....the last game finished behind "mountain men" in ratings .......


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> HAHA,I like your style, my current job: drinking a bell's two-hearted ale, watching the okc vs s.Antonio game,messing with PT members, and having my wife yell at me for being glued to my phone.


Mine too!


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Mine too!


See ....at the end of the say were both paint guys being yelled at by our wifes, we all can get along!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> You're watching the finals???? That makes like 12 people in the country watching lol....the last game finished behind "mountain men" in ratings .......


Its hockey brotha, and im still a fan. I figured before i start working again, ill take a day off, surf all morning, ice my shoulder all afternoon and drink beers. Get some sympathy from the girl next door phuck it. 

Ratings are for loosers


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> See ....at the end of the say were both paint guys being yelled at by our wifes, we all can get along!


Hey man, I don't talk bad about anyone's products....its not classy, and just makes you look unintelligent.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> Ratings are for loosers


Hmmm...watch the worst finals ever...or Curling? My vote is for Curling.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Hey man, I don't talk bad about anyone's products....its not classy, and just makes you look unintelligent.


Ok, I like your non- threatening backhanded comment, but I don't talk bad anyone's product as a overall blanket statement.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Solo has lots of potential but I do not fully have it figured out. Getting some varied results but not certain why yet but I suspect it was the primer coat brand.

I produced several beautiful finishes with Solo so far. Your results will vary, I'm a professional.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> Does my site name throw you off,that you think it's that hilarious? Well hi,my name is David and I'm a person. What I meant is that I believe (emphasis on the "I") that the company (SW) has heard back from the field and believe that they can improve on duration as our top tier architectural product ( I.E. hide, finish, application.etc) so they came out with a new product. Naturally SW is still marketing duration as equivalent to Aura. I also believe that a Sales organization is going to claim a superior product when it is competing with another highly esteemed paint company such as BM. I have not tried this product myself but I am having a rollout next week with it and hope to try it on my home by the end of the month.


I'm just curious why they wouldn't just enhance Duration. Do you know by chance the reasoning behind listening to feedback from the field leads to not resolving wishes but rather just leave it as is and make a new product.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> I'm just curious why they wouldn't just enhance Duration. Do you know by chance the reasoning behind listening to feedback from the field leads to not resolving wishes but rather just leave it as is and make a new product.


 Trick question?:blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Solo,short for solong.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Trick question?:blink:


Not at all. I'm curious to understand.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Solo is great for fast drying enamel. Doesnt stick because it dries fast.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Hey man, I don't talk bad about anyone's products....its not classy, and just makes you look unintelligent.


I can vouch for that  I dont think I have ever heard you bash SW, HD, etc. :no:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> JP's google+ site has a review of Solo. Just mentioning.....


I've been out of the loop the last 6 months or so. I will have to go check it out. I find Jack's reviews quite impressive and very professional.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

What do I think about the new Solo? 

I think it smell like those collar candies, last week at a job I didn't bring lunch and I did wanted to start eating it... I'm being serious...

Other than that I think it's ok, not the best; this is a comparative with a product I use all the time as my standard repaint everyday paint All Surface Enamel:

Solo has better coverage than ASE white that's for sure.
It doesn't crack the caulking on NC trim like ASE does.
It doesn't stick very well to some previously painted trim or doors like ASE does.
It doesn't dry as fast as ASE does so I assume that's why ASE cracks the caulking.
It's quite forgiven to touch up but it doesn't level as good as ASE.
It does smell way but way better than ASE specially if you paint a small bathroom with it with very poor ventilation.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> Its in the 40-ish price range, which is tough, because Muralo Ultra is hard to beat!


Crap... I get Solo White base for 21.86 if I'm not mistaken. ASE 28 something.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

AztecPainting said:


> Crap... I get Solo White base for 21.86 if I'm not mistaken. ASE 28 something.


Yup, around 28 for me. and I don't buy from them.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Eh, I was mistaken, I shouldnt have posted that price. I already forgot where I saw 40ish per gallon, retail price maybe? I never buy SW anyway, too many other, better choices in my area. From posts on PT, SW seems to be the most favored brand...... If I lived somewhere where they were the only game in town, I'd probably find some stuff of theirs I'd like...


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yup, around 28 for me. and I don't buy from them.


Yeah 28 USD for you it's around 30 CAD, I know other guys in my town has ASE for 31 CAD. And Mexican Peso $419.98 lol


----------



## Mplspaint01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone have issues with getting tape to stick to the new solo when spraying it for enamel? I would love to hear some suggestions....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is like the sologloss or different? 

I never used sologloss, so I better stay away from this stuff too.

Would you guys characterize this paint *solely* for trim?

I will take my question off the air, thank you.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Mplspaint01 said:


> Anyone have issues with getting tape to stick to the new solo when spraying it for enamel? I would love to hear some suggestions....


Getting any 3M blue tape to stick to anything is a real ongoing problem. Apply it and watch it fall right off. I would be willing to bet 3M doesn't have a damn clue about it either and its been that way for a good 3 years now. Its a real pain to lay it because it barely stays in place. Its like that with several paints used over the past 3 years. 3M blue is epic fail if you ask me. It does everything you don't want tape to do.


----------



## ScotchBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jack pauhl said:


> Getting any 3M blue tape to stick to anything is a real ongoing problem. Apply it and watch it fall right off. I would be willing to bet 3M doesn't have a damn clue about it either and its been that way for a good 3 years now. Its a real pain to lay it because it barely stays in place. Its like that with several paints used over the past 3 years. 3M blue is epic fail if you ask me. It does everything you don't want tape to do.


Hi I am Rachel with ScotchBlue(TM) Painter's Tape. We have been testing on the "new generation" paints for some time and are continuously trying to meet the needs of our customers and the changes in the paint market. We will certainly pass along the information but would ask that if you have a specific "failure" to contact us directly using the phone number listed on each roll as our customer service staff would be more than happy to assist. We rely on the "voice of the customer" to know what is happening in the field and appreciate you taking the time to submit your comments.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ScotchBlue said:


> Hi I am Rachel with ScotchBlue(TM) Painter's Tape. We have been testing on the "new generation" paints for some time and are continuously trying to meet the needs of our customers and the changes in the paint market. We will certainly pass along the information but would ask that if you have a specific "failure" to contact us directly using the phone number listed on each roll as our customer service staff would be more than happy to assist. We rely on the "voice of the customer" to know what is happening in the field and appreciate you taking the time to submit your comments.


Here is some of the issues with 3M tape not sticking to baseboards


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ScotchBlue said:


> Hi I am Rachel with ScotchBlue(TM) Painter's Tape. We have been testing on the "new generation" paints for some time and are continuously trying to meet the needs of our customers and the changes in the paint market. We will certainly pass along the information but would ask that if you have a specific "failure" to contact us directly using the phone number listed on each roll as our customer service staff would be more than happy to assist. We rely on the "voice of the customer" to know what is happening in the field and appreciate you taking the time to submit your comments.


Thank you for responding. Unfortunately I brought the issue mentioned to 3M back in 2009 with a rep out to the job, tons of documentation, photos and videos. The issue remains.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In humid weather, in particular, it falls off quickly. That is when we have problems. Also, it does not stick to itself well which is a pain when masking things since we like to run a band of tape around the object being masked and then paper or plastic off a hand masker is taped to that. Not sure if humidity plays as big of a role in that failure or not, but that is more common for us than the tape just falling off.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

..2050..


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Intertape PG29... And the beat rolls on... Dum da da dum...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> In humid weather, in particular, it falls off quickly. That is when we have problems. Also, it does not stick to itself well which is a pain when masking things since we like to run a band of tape around the object being masked and then paper or plastic off a hand masker is taped to that. Not sure if humidity plays as big of a role in that failure or not, but that is more common for us than the tape just falling off.


Use cheap tape on the handmasker dean. Save some dough and be assured of adhesion


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

For basic masking I've had nothing but great performance and results using Diamond Vogel masking tape. 

Sticks great, doesn't release adhesive until a couple days after.

I guess my jobs don't need to have the masking up for a week and if it does adhesive transfer isnt an issue at that point.

For delicate surfaces I use the yellow intertape.

I'm too far away from a diamond vogel store now so i will just order cases as I need them. Nothing has worked better, and every time.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ScotchBlue said:


> Hi I am Rachel with ScotchBlue(TM) Painter's Tape.


Would you please have someone contact me directly by phone.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

JP do you actually put "minimum BS" as part of your slogan?


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

Just started using solo after being compt a gallon. I like the coverage that I get out of it. Just did the exterior trim on a stucco house using solo. The color was white raisin which is yellow. All the trim was one coat my painters where shocked by this. even on the coloums near the front door just factory primed fg crown. The paint preformed well. 

So I have used about 20 gallons on 3 houses and so far so good.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Getting any 3M blue tape to stick to anything is a real ongoing problem. Apply it and watch it fall right off. I would be willing to bet 3M doesn't have a damn clue about it either and its been that way for a good 3 years now. Its a real pain to lay it because it barely stays in place. Its like that with several paints used over the past 3 years. 3M blue is epic fail if you ask me. It does everything you don't want tape to do.


I had this crappy blue tape actually stick to some white lacquered wood, problem was when we pulled the tape it left residue everywhere the tape adhered! 

They spare no expense making nice tv commercials or paying people to surf the forums adding (its your fault/call this number) responses but have little to no concern on product performance?!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

HeadHoncho said:


> I had this crappy blue tape actually stick to some white lacquered wood, problem was when we pulled the tape it left residue everywhere the tape adhered!
> 
> They spare no expense making nice tv commercials or paying people to surf the forums adding (its your fault/call this number) responses but have little to no concern on product performance?!


I don't like when companies won't acknowledge an issue especially when specifically stated how to recreate it. In this case about tape, we use 1,000 rolls a year and it's amazing to see how incredibly inconsistent quality is from one roll to the next on the same job, at the same time.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Use something better. Simple solution. Intertape. Diamond vogel. 

3M is't the only company that makes tape.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Mplspaint01 (Apr 20, 2011)

I second intertape pg-29. Great low tack tape leave minimal residue and a rubbery backing make it tough to tear. But again does anyone have issues with tape including 3m blue and intertape sticking to solo sg when used for enamel? The old solo was great but the new stuff I am have issues with.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ScotchBlue said:


> We rely on the "voice of the customer" to know what is happening in the field and appreciate you taking the time to submit your comments.


Still have not heard back from 3M. I am hoping to be able to speak to someone other than a 'customer service rep' who can handle discussing feedback on thousands of rolls of tape. I would like to see a more elevated immediate attention brought to the issue(s). I am sure you would agree 3 years is a long time without resolution. 

I can certainly appreciate you coming on the forum to interact but like 3 years ago, I have no idea if the issues ever went past the 3M rep I spoke to on the job during the job site visits. I do not get the impression it ever did, nor do I now.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Use cheap tape on the handmasker dean. Save some dough and be assured of adhesion


Right. 
I like one inch.
Tape it up. Paint it up. Pull it down.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

*Solo mat for interior walls*

I've been looking for a low cost washable matt sheen paint. SW suggested I try Solo. Has anyone had any luck with Solo matt on interior walls?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Update.

Sherwin Williams took over the regional brand Solo. It was made by a subsidiary company called Southwestern Builders. In addition to now making it themselves, SW believed tweaking the formula AND raising the price 8-10 dollars a gallon was a prudent move. 

Totally weak move SW.


----------

